# Frary's in Venice



## Rose Pink (Apr 23, 2013)

I am seldom on Tug these days but I wanted to log on to say that if you are ever in Venice, make sure you have a meal at Frary's.  

We stumbled upon it quite by accident a couple of weeks ago while looking for a place to eat, etc.  It is more of a locals restaurant and has Middle Eastern cuisine, though you can get Italian food, too, I believe.  The owner, a woman, was very friendly and the food was the best we had in all of the places we ate in Italy.  It was so good, we went back the next day for lunch.  I had a chicken dish served over the most delicious rice.  The sauce was a brown color and very, very tasty.  I asked what was in it: walnuts!  The dish was topped with pomegranate seeds.  Everyone in our party had something different and we all loved it!

When I think back about our trip and the places we visited--Naples, Pompeii, Venice, Pisa, Rome, the Vatican, Positano, Amalfi--it is Frary's that stands out.  That and my 4 year old granddaughter.  She can run the quarter mile in under 3 minutes.  Truly.  DH timed her.

Anyway, I most highly recommend Frary's.  If you go, tell the owner the people from Utah with the little girl who would only eat rice, mentioned it.

Small world.  She asked where we were from.  We answered, "Utah."  She asked, "Salt Lake City?"  Yes.  She has a good friend from SLC who now lives in and owns a bike shop in Moab.  She asked if we were familiar with Moab.  Oh, yes.  We go jeeping there.  It's a small, small world.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Apr 24, 2013)

*Thanks & Welcome Home*

Glad you had a wonderful trip to Italy!  Where exactly is Frary's?  We'll be in Venice this fall again and prefer dining at local restaurants.  Thanks!


----------



## Cotswolder (Apr 24, 2013)

We shall be in Venice in July. Can you let me know where to find this restaurant please


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 24, 2013)

Here's a Tripadvisor review, complete with map: http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaurant_Review-g187870-d1573934-Reviews-Frary_s-Venice_Veneto.html

Jim


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 25, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Here's a Tripadvisor review, complete with map: http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaurant_Review-g187870-d1573934-Reviews-Frary_s-Venice_Veneto.html
> 
> Jim



Thanks, Jim.  

It is so easy to get lost in Venice with the narrow, winding streets, some of which dead end or end at a canal with no bridge.  You will need a map.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 25, 2013)

Rose Pink said:


> Thanks, Jim.
> 
> It is so easy to get lost in Venice with the narrow, winding streets, some of which dead end or end at a canal with no bridge.  You will need a map.



That's part of the fun of Venice. Wandering the nameless 'street/sidewalks' navigating by dead reckoning between piazzas, running into dead ends, finding your own 'private' Venice. A map is helpful, but takes some of the romance out of it.

You're welcome.


----------



## pwrshift (May 19, 2013)

Rose Pink said:


> When I think back about our trip and the places we visited--Naples, Pompeii, Venice, Pisa, Rome, the Vatican, Positano, Amalfi--it is Frary's that stands out.



We're you gone for a month to visit all those places?  And with a 4 year old!  You probably had to come home for a rest.  

I have never had a bad meal in Italy.  It is a true delight.

Brian


----------



## buzglyd (May 19, 2013)

I'd fly back just for the traditional pasta in squid ink sauce.

Delicious.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jul 15, 2013)

pwrshift said:


> We're you gone for a month to visit all those places? And with a 4 year old! You probably had to come home for a rest.
> 
> I have never had a bad meal in Italy. It is a true delight.
> 
> Brian


 
Only about 10 days.  It was a quick trip.  I had not planned on driving between Naples and Venice but my son wanted to do that.  He and his wife had been in Naples for a year and had not yet been to Venice so he planned it all and did the driving.  I would have liked to do a more leisurely trip and if we get the chance, we will.  However the next trip is to Okinawa next year.  

My son jokes that of all the places we ate at in Italy, it is the middle eastern restaurant in Venice that made the memories for me.  LOL


----------



## Rose Pink (Jul 15, 2013)

I was talking about the amazing food I had at Frary's with an Iranian acquaintance.  She knew the name of the dish and directed me to a local restaurant with an Iranian cook.  Went there, had the food and it was not the same as at Frary's.  I think I am going to have to go back to Venice.


----------

